# Malibu X-Factor Bait tank



## acl84fla (Jul 25, 2012)

I have been looking at getting the complete x-factor bait tank that fits in the rear storage area. I was wondering if anyone has one and how they like it. Is the installation difficult. I'm also wondering about possible alternatives that would fit my kayak well. Right now I use a 5 gal bucket and aerator.


----------



## Pokey Pogie (Jan 23, 2012)

Is this the one you are talking about?










If so, I'll tell you what I do just for thought. I found a rectangular detergent bucket that fit inside of it and cut the lid in two pieces, zip tied them together so that you only have to open one side of the lid and shrimp don't jump out. And I use a bubbler for aeration. It works, it costs practically nothing, and you don't have to do any wiring for a tsunami pump. If this interests you, let me know and I will take some pics of it and post them here.


----------



## acl84fla (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah that looks like the one. Your idea sounds very intruiging I'd love to see pictures. Have you ever installed one of the malibu tanks in the rear hatch with all the wiring and pump and everything?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you don't mind post them anyway.. could help someone out
thanks


----------



## Pokey Pogie (Jan 23, 2012)

No I haven't installed a pump or wiring. The bubbler works to well for me to do all of that. I am on vacation this week, and my son has a swim meet this morning, but I will try to take some pics and post them this evening.


----------



## Pokey Pogie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to post these pics, but here is the way I use the Malibu bait tank on my X Factor. It's a pretty intricate setup, :no:, but hopefully my uncanny photographic skills will clarify things some.

Here I have a plastic Sun detergent box. I cut the lid about 3/4 of the way across and poked a few holes in the edges and added a few zip ties to hold it together.









Here is where it gets complicated. Put the Sun detergent into the Malibu bait tank, put the lid on, and add the bubbler.



























While transporting just put the bubbler into the bucket and cover with the hatch lid.


----------



## acl84fla (Jul 25, 2012)

That looks like a pretty decent setup. I may "borrow" the idea.


----------



## Pokey Pogie (Jan 23, 2012)

Please do! Help yourself!


----------

